# Fort Morgan Pompano



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I went surf fishing this morning from six to eight o'clock, that's when I ran out of bait. The sea robins and little jack crevalle were hungry this morning. I caught one pompano despite those little pecker woods eating all my bait. The skip Jacks and blue fish weren't to bad though, I only caught one of each of them.I probably caught 8 sea robins and lord only knows how many little jacks.
After all that I came back to the campground and caught fourteen mullet in the cast net. I only caught two crabs in the trap today, but thats alright I considered it to be a pretty good day overall . I got to wake up on the green side of the grass again and catch some fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Forgot the picture. Lol








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Quite the hodgepodge of critters there!

Niiice


----------



## AndyB (Jun 4, 2015)

*Mullet*

What do you do with the mullet?


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*mullet*

fry those puppies up with hushpuppies and baked beans!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice spread! How are the flies down there? I've been getting covered up in Orange Beach.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Good looking bowl of fish soup there GK!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

those pomps are starting to show.thanks for the report.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those got fried up with some french fries and hush puppies. 
The dog flies are horrible ! They also seem to view deep woods off as a flavor enhancer. Lol


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice haul! I saw a Gulf Breeze report with one over 5lbs today! :yes:


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Better than seeing the brown side of the grass. Good job!


----------

